# I think i have pirahna eggs



## GrBeast001 (Feb 25, 2004)

Hello everyone i think i might have some piranha eggs. When i was cleaning my tank today i found 3 little yellow round solid sac looking structures attacked to side of my drift wood any idea if they might be eggs???


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Any other occupants in the tank besides P's? Could be snail eggs. If it were from your p's you would see more (several hundred) than just 3.











GrBeast001 said:


> Hello everyone i think i might have some piranha eggs. When i was cleaning my tank today i found 3 little yellow round solid sac looking structures attacked to side of my drift wood any idea if they might be eggs???
> [snapback]957911[/snapback]​


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

agreed, dont piranhas make nests aswell. i dont think they make sacks


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Not exactly a nest instead they blow (which creates an impression) on an area to clean the site in preparation for spawnning.


----------

